# Bodybuilding Techniques© Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding techniques were developed to compete against the dreaded and feared plateau, the sticking point and/or the proverbial wall. Bodybuilding techniques are basic resistance training regimens designed to specifically increase muscle mass (hypertrophy) as compared to techniques utilized to increase sport specific requisites (speed, balance, coordination, agility, reactivity, flexibility, strength, etc.). Techniques described here involve [...]

*Read More...*


----------

